# Is the safest prohomone Nutrex 1-TU?



## SVB99 (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I've read some reviews where this prohormone Nutrex 1-TU, is referred to as the safest of all prohormones due to lack of estrogen conversion. It has alot to do with it's delivery system. Has anyone tried this Ph or should I just still with a cycle of 1-AD?
Thanks for any help,
Sam


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 9, 2004)

nutrex 1-tu is just 1-t ...just like every other 1 t product....


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 10, 2004)

What Rabbit said.

Their claims are bullshit, although it's still a good product.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 10, 2004)

Their VITEX SUCKS good old tribestan works bette !!


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 10, 2004)

i think im gonna try a 1-TU stacked with 1-AD soon


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 10, 2004)

uhh why?? They both end up as 1-t ....if you take more of either you will get the exact same effect


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 10, 2004)

The safest prohormone is any 4-ad product IMO. Your body does not make 1-T, it makes testosterone.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 10, 2004)

power rabbit were you asking "uhh why" to my reply? if you were its to increase libido  also dont quote me on this but i think it helps if youre trying to bulk


----------



## topolo (Jan 10, 2004)

it is pretty safe as long as you dont choke on it..........lol


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> power rabbit were you asking "uhh why" to my reply? if you were its to increase libido  also dont quote me on this but i think it helps if youre trying to bulk




maby you ment 4ad in your post, since 4ad will increase libido..and yes it does help bulking for the exact reason pro said..it makes real testerone..and test beats 1-t in every way

but your post says 1ad ...and 1ad makes 1-t
so you be takeing nutrex(1-t) and 1ad (1-t precursor) ...do you understand now???


----------



## DWIPump (Jan 10, 2004)

1-TU is not worth the money!!!!!  It works but it is way over priced look into trans. they are a better bang for the BUCK!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> The safest prohormone is any 4-ad product IMO. Your body does not make 1-T, it makes testosterone.


Yes but it plays havic with blood lipid profiles.


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 11, 2004)

well, most AAS or their analouges do unfortunately


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> maby you ment 4ad in your post, since 4ad will increase libido..and yes it does help bulking for the exact reason pro said..it makes real testerone..and test beats 1-t in every way
> 
> but your post says 1ad ...and 1ad makes 1-t
> so you be takeing nutrex(1-t) and 1ad (1-t precursor) ...do you understand now???



heh my apologies.... that was a typo. i meant 4ad right from the start.


----------

